# Cape Town Summer 2020



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 14, 2020)

We will be hosting a competition in Cape Town on the 14th and 15th March, Cape Town Summer 2020. 11 events in total including multi-blind  





__





Cape Town Summer 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 14, 2020)

NIce! I'm from the UK, so I definitely won't be there, but it's good to see the SA community still growing and getting faster! Have a great time.


----------



## theos (Feb 15, 2020)

So happy to have a competition in South Africa, especially one with 2 (!) rounds of multi-BLD. Hopefully this is the one where we finally beat that multi-BLD NR. Of course that means I registered as soon as I could. Looking forward to making the trip down to Cape Town.


----------

